

Germany refuses to sign ACTA (for now) - bjoernbu
http://www.panarmenian.net/eng/news/92920/
highler quality sources in German Language:
http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschland/article13861529/Berlin-verweigert-Unterzeichnung-von-Acta-Abkommen.html
======
armher
Don't let yourselves be fooled - not only in Germany is it a common method by
the government to undermine protests, to call them successful, sit out the
fallout, then try again when public attention is focused on other events
(like, a football cup or olympic games). I hope noone will withdraw their call
for protest tomorrow.

As Germany is one of the most infuencial countries in the EU, we should also
show solidarity to the people in other countries and help overturn this treaty
entirely.

~~~
tehayj
Its not a common method in Germany. No idea where you come from but if you
would know a bit about Germany then you would understand that there democracy
still kind of works (unlike in the US for example).

~~~
moe
_Its not a common method in Germany._

Where are you getting that from? It's standard practice, try reading some
alternative media (fefe!) sometime. I have no matching links handy, but you
can read about it pretty frequently if you look in the right places (e.g.
during the Fukushima event).

~~~
ThomPete
What do you mean with alternative media?

The "alternative media" is what conspiracy theorists use to convince
themselves that 9/11 was an inside job.

If by alternative you mean a place like HN where stories are being commented
on then I agree but you will hardly find one sided support for that kind of
claims here.

Which is why HN for all the bad trends we see here is still one of the best
places to get our apriori views invalidated.

~~~
woodson
HN does not invalidate your views, it presents you with the views of a certain
group of (mostly U.S. based) people.

You can observe strong tendencies in viewpoints for both web/startup/tech
related things as well as political issues, and especially for the latter you
won't find the full "political spectrum" covered around here (not confining
its meaning to notions like left/right wing here).

That's why you should use several different sources/media.

~~~
ThomPete
Oh I do use several different sources. The point is that HN attracts different
sources.

------
jwr
Go Germany! So it seems there is hope yet. The noise about ACTA in Poland is
still growing and politicians are beginning to notice this is a much bigger
deal than they thought. Especially as the leading party just went down several
percent in polls.

This can now be stopped at the EU level, which will not be easy, but is
doable.

------
simfoo
As a German, I consider this a desperate attempt to dilute the efforts of the
opposition to organize nationwide rallies on saturday. The move just seems too
perfectly timed... (Edit: the keyword here is 'for now')

------
jaap_w
Its still not to late to sign the petition against ACTA:
<http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet/>

------
moozeek
I'm afraid it's only postponed until the EURO 2012 in summer :-/

------
ajuc
[https://www.amnesty.org/en/news/eu-urged-reject-
internationa...](https://www.amnesty.org/en/news/eu-urged-reject-
international-anti-counterfeiting-pact-2012-02-10)

Amnesty international asks EU not to sign ACTA.

------
bwarp
Good for you Germany!

I wish British politicians weren't useless, spineless, back stabbing, lying
arseholes. They signed without blinking an eye.

~~~
eblackburn
Concur. Would the movement to save the NHS eclipse any ACTA movement too?

~~~
bwarp
What movement to save the NHS? I think it's a movement to fuck it up.

------
bproper
This seems like big news. Can this article be trusted? I don't see this being
reported anywhere else.

~~~
_stephan
Yes, it can be trusted: [http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2012-02/acta-
deutschland...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2012-02/acta-deutschland-
ablehnung)

~~~
steilpass
BTW great article.

------
janlukacs
GG Deutschland! Anti ACTA protest planned tomorrow in Romania. Please attend
the rally in your city.

